# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  لصاحبة الكعب العالي‎

## ابو عوده

بينما يرى كثيرون أن الكعب العالي الذي ترتديه بعض السيدات لأسباب مختلفة يجعلها أكثر جاذبية , حذر خبير سويدي من أن ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالجنون بالفعل. 

وربط ذلك بين ارتداء الكعب العالي وارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بالشيزوفرينيا (الفصام العقلي) بين النساء!!. وقال الخبير يارل فلينزمارك في دراسة نشرتها دورية (هيوبوثيسيس) العلمية الطبية إن ارتداء الكعب العالي يصيب المرأة بتوتر شديد في قدمها ويجعلها لا تسير بطريقة صحية. وأن "هذا قد يؤدي إلى منع المستقبلات العصبية في عضلات القدم من إطلاق مركب "الدوبامين" المهم جدا لسلامة العقل". 

وقال فلينزمارك إن نظريته تفسر سبب ارتفاع معدلات الاصابة بالشيزوفرينيا بين النساء في الدول الغربية التي يكثر فيها ارتداء النساء للكعب العالي. 

وأضاف أن الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي بدأ استخدامها قبل ألف عام وأدت إلى ظهور أول حالات الإصابة بالشيزوفرينيا!. 

ويعد هذا التحذير صدمة للأنيقات اللواتي يعتبرن الكعب العالي شرطا لأناقتهن اليومية خاصة في اماكن العمل. ولا تعتبر هذه الدراسة هى الاولى من نوعها فقد سبق وحذر باحثون غربيون من أن الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي تسبب آلام الأقدام وتشوهاتها وتغيرات في القامة ووضع الظهر والتهاب المفاصل في الركبة واختلال التوازن عند المشي أو الوقوف. لكنها المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها الربط بين الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي والسلامة العقلية. 

وترتبط الكعوب العالية فى بريطانيا على الأخص بذكرى طريفة، حينما قام بيت ازياء (مانولو بلانيك) الإنجليزي بسحب احذية نسائية عالية الكعب اطلق عليها اسم (الكعوب القاتلة) من الأسواق لخطورتها. وكانت هذه الأحذية مصممة بكعب من التيتانيوم الفائق الصلابة طوله 8.75 سنتيمترات وسمكه لا يزيد على انبوب اقلام الحبر الجاف. 

وقالت الصحف البريطانية وقتها ان المصمم قرر سحب هذا النوع من الاحذية خشية ان يتحول الى سلاح قاتل او ان يسبب اصابات بالغة اذا وطأت صاحبته خطأ على قدم شخص ما !! ، وقال متحدث باسم المصمم وقتها ان "الحذاء سهل في المشي وثابت لكنه يمكن ان يقطع السجاد، واذا وطأت صاحبته قدم احد سيخترقه على الفور"، كما خشي المصمم من ان ترصده اجهزة الكشف على امتعة المسافرين في المطارات على انه سلاح !!! 

أضرار الكعب العالي



الكعب العالي يزيد الكرش لدى النساء.. 



فعند لبس حذاء كعبه أطول من 5 سم، يتركز وزن الجسم كله على مقدمة القدم، ويبقى الجسم مشدودا إلى الوراء للحفاظ على التوازن، وبالتالي تصبح زاوية الحرقفة 45 درجة، وبهذا تبرز البطن للأمام. ولا ينتهي الأمر على ذلك بل وجد أن هذه الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي تساعد على كبر حجم الأرداف والأفخاذ وسمانة الارجل. كل هذا دفع أطباء التخسيس والرشاقة إلى النصيحة بعدم ارتداء الكعب العالي



عزيزتي نصائح مهمة للتخلص من آلام الكعب العالي 

يتسبب ارتداء الحذاء النسائي ذي الكعب العالي في حدوث تقلصات أو شد في عضلة بطة الساق، وإليك هنا بعض النصائح حتى تسترخي تلك العضلات المشدودة. 
فالكعب العالي قد يضر بأصابع قدميك ويؤذي منطقة التقوص في الظهر، لكن مهما قال الخبراء، فإن حذاء جميلاً وجذاباً سيغري أية امرأة لارتدائه مهما كانت طبيعة النصائح. واللافت أن ارتداء أحذية الكعب العالي تلحق الضرر ليس بالقدمين فقط، بل بمجمل الجسم مع مرور الوقت. ويعتقد الخبراء أن المشي على كعبين بارتفاع بوصتين أو أكثر يعملان على إضعاف عضلات البطتين وهو ما يمكن أن يؤدي إلى التهاب الأوتار، ولكن بدلاً من رمي الحذاء اخلعيه وجربي القيام بأربع حركات مط مريحة، ولا شك أنها ستريح البطتين وستقوي الأوتار العضلية والمنطقة المحيطة بالبطتين وبعضلات القدمين

أيضا، قفي على ساقك الأيمن وارفعي ركبتك حتى يصبح فخذك على تواز مع الأرض، وحافظي، خلال ذلك، على يديك على الجانبين وشدي عضلات بطنك وحافظي على هذه الوضعية لمدة 30 ثانية، ولكن إذا شعرت باختلال في التوازن فأريحي يدك على كرسي أمامك. كرري التدريب بالوقوف على وسادة. كما يمكنك أن تقفي على باطن قدميك على مسافة الدرج وتمسكي بحاجز الدرج، أو الجدار حتى تتمكني من التوازن، اهبطي بكاحليك إلى الخلف ببطء بقدر ما تستطيعين، ولا شك ستشعرين بسحب ومط يمتد من بطة الساق حتى أسفل الكاحل. 




حافظي على هذه الوضعية لمدة 30 ثانية وارفعي كاحليك ومن ثم اهبطي بهما ثانية وفي هذه المرة اثني ركبتيك قليلاً، وكرري التدريب 5 مرات. وهناك نصيحة أخرى، فجربي أن تجلسي على الأرض واثني ساقك اليمنى مع جعل كاحلك الأيسر يلامس فخذك ومدي ساقك اليمنى أمامك، ولفي فوطة طويلة حول وسط القدم وامسكي طرفي الفوطة بكلتا يديك، وانحني بلطف إلى الأمام ووجهي صدرك نحو أصابع قدميك وفي الوقت ذاته اجذبي الفوطة ووجهة قدمك نحو جسمك، حافظي على هذه الوضعية لمدة 30 ثانية، وكرري التدريب 5 مرات على كل جهة.

..حقن الكولاجين يخلصك من ألم الكعب العالي 



ولأن راحة الجسد تبدأ من راحة القدمين توصلت بعض مراكز التجميل ، حسب صحيفة " الشرق الأوسط " ، إلى حل لإبعاد شبح الألم والتعب الناتج عن ارتداء الكعب العالي. يتمثل الحل في حقن كعب القدم بالكولاجين أو الريستالين، من باب أن انتفاخه يسنده.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا حراااااااااااااااااااااام يا بنات  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## drlovely

بردة هنلبسة هنلبسة بس ممكن نقلل شوية لكن الاستغناء عنة عير ممكن اسفين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## saousana

شو هالحكي هاد 
معناها كل اللي يبسلو كعب عالي عندهم انفصام شخصية 
وهاد يعني كل نساء الدنيا 
مش مقنعة ب 90% من الحكي 

مشكور ابو عودة

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## مصطفى العزام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
و يا حرام 
لازم نلقى حل للصبايا

 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا ما بحب اشوفه عالبنت :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بس بنات البلد لازم يلبسوه :Db465236ff: 

لأنه ما في طول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


مشكور عالخبر :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تظل أهم أسباب حرص النساء على ارتداء أحذية ذات كعب عال، كما أشارت إحصائيات الأكاديمية الأميركية لجراحي العظام، هي دواعي إبراز جمال الجسم، أو المساعدة على تضخيم أجزاء منه، أو ضرورات الموضة، أو الارتقاء بالمظهر في العمل. 
وإن كان هذا الأمر منتشراً جداً في السابق، لكن الواقع يتغير اليوم، فبحسب قول البروفيسورة كارول فيري من جامعة كاليفورنيا في لوس أنجليس، كانت إحصائيات التسعينات من القرن الماضي تشير إلى أن حوالي 34% من النساء العاملات يرتدين أحذية ذات كعب عال، وأن 67% يرتدين أحذية مريحة ومنخفضة الكعب أثناء العمل، وهو ما علقت عليه حينها بالقول لو استمر هذا الأسلوب فإنني أتوقع أن نلاحظ مشاكل أقل بكثير في أقدام النساء في المستقبل. وبالفعل أكدت إحصائيات السنوات القليلة الماضية، أن نسبة من يرتدين الكعب العالي انخفضت إلى 21%، وبتحليل أدق للأمر وجدت البروفيسورة فيري المتابعة للموضوع منذ سنوات أن نسبة من يرتدين الكعب العالي من النسوة اللائي أعمارهن تتراوح بين 20 إلى 30 سنة هو 12%، وبين 31 و40 سنة هو 26%، وبين 41 إلى 50 سنة هو 24%. وأن النساء الأقل دخلاً مادياً أكثر ارتداء للكعب العالي. وأضافت قائلة إن تعريف الكعب المنخفض هو ما كان ارتفاعه بوصة واحدة( حوالي 2.5 سم) أو أقل، وأن العبء على مقدمة القدم عند ارتداء حذاء ذي كعب يبلغ 3 بوصات يزداد سبعة أضعاف مقارنة بارتداء حذاء بكعب ذي بوصة واحدة من الارتفاع. 





نظرة طبية

* هناك جملة من الملاحظات الطبية على ارتداء النساء أحذية ذات كعب عال يتجاوز طوله بوصة واحدة. وهي مبنية بالأساس على دراسة الآثار بعيدة المدى لارتدائها مما لاحظه الأطباء، إضافة إلى ما عبرت عنه الكثيرات حين مقارنتهن أعراض القدم لديهن بارتداء أحذية مختلفة ارتفاع الكعب. والتحليل الطبي باختصار شديد لأضرار أحذية الكعب العالي يشمل أربعة أمور يجب أن تحيط بها المرأة علماً، وهي: 
الأولى: تأثيراتها الضارة على وضعية الجسم أثناء الوقوف وهو ما يُبنى على فهم وتخيل للجسم والهيكل العظمي عند ارتدائها تحديداً، ففي حال وقوف المرأة المرتدية للكعب العالي نلحظ أن الصدر وفقرات أسفل الظهر تندفع إلى الأمام، كما وتندفع منطقة الوركين والحوض إلى الخلف، إضافة إلى انثناء الركبتين، كل هذا مقارنة بالوضع المعتدل للوقوف بارتداء حذاء ذي كعب منخفض. من هنا فإن الوقوف الطبيعي المُريح للجسم الناتج عن اعتماد الهيكل العظمي على كل سطح باطن القدمين يتحول إلى تركيز ثقل الجسم على مقدمة القدم فقط، مما يؤدي إلى وضعية الجسم المتقدمة في حال الوقوف. وهو ما يؤدي إلى الأمور الآتية: 

ـ الشد المتواصل للعضلات التي في خلف الساق Calf muscles (بطة الساق)، وكذلك الشد المتواصل لوتر العرقوب Achilles tendon، والنتيجة هو أن العضلات والوتر إضافة إلى الألم الناتج عن طول مدة الانقباض، فإنهما بالتالي يفقدان طولهما الطبيعي، كما ويصعب عليهما أن ينبسطا ويتمددا حين الحاجة إلى ذلك كحين ارتداء كعب منخفض أو أثناء المشي العادي أو حتى عند الاستلقاء للنوم. 

ـ تركيز ثقل الجسم على مقدمة القدم أو مشطها، يؤدي إلى إجهاد متواصل للعظام والأربطة فيها، كما ويتطلب شداً وإجهادا متوصلاً لطبقات العضلات الصغيرة الموجودة في باطن القدم، أي في المنطقة السفلية ما بين جلد راحة القدم وعظام القدم نفسها. ـ تزاحم الأصابع وعظامها وطول مدة الضغط عليها يؤدي إلى ظهور نوع من التشوه في أصابع القدم يدعى الأصبع المطرقة hammer toe عند ظهور انحناء دائم في المفصل الأوسط للأصبع، وذلك كحل تلجأ إليه عظام الأصبع كي تخفف الضغط عليها عبر إعطاء شكل للأصبع يتحمل الإجهاد المتواصل. هذا بالإضافة إلى حصول انتفاخ في قاعدة مفصل أول الأصبع الكبير bunions. ونمو أظفر الأصبع الكبير إلى الداخل In-grow nail عند طرفه الداخلي. وتكون انتفاخ في الأعصاب neuroma يسبب عقداً مؤلمة. 

ـ اندفاع الوركين إلى الخلف وكذلك اندفاع فقرات الظهر السفلية إلى الأمام يُخل بشكل كبير في دور العضلات الكثيرة في هذه المنطقة الكبيرة وذات الدور المركزي في تحمل وتوزيع ثقل الجسم ودعم الفقرات والحيلولة دون إجهاد الأقراص بين الفقرات (الديسك)، بكل تداعيات اضطراب هذه الأمور المُتصورة. 

الثانية: تأثيراتها الضارة على وضعية الجسم أثناء الحركة أما في حال الحركة، فإننا لو نظرنا إلى أمرين فقط دون الإطالة، وهما انثناء الركبتين وضرورة المحافظة على التوازن، نلحظ الأمور الآتية: 

ـ المشي بهذه الوضعية المنثنية للركبة نتيجة ارتداء حذاء ذي كعب عال يزيد من ضغط عضلة مقدمة الفخذ على تراكيب مفصل الركبة وبالتحديد عظمة الرضفة ( الصابونة) بنسبة 26%، مما يؤدي بحسب الدراسات الطبية الحديثة إلى نشوء حالة روماتيزم المفاصل على المدى البعيد. ـ تطلب ارتدائها ضرورة مداومة المحافظة على توازن الجسم عند الحركة، مما يؤدي اختلاله إلى زيادة عرضة إصابة أجزاء من القدم أو الركبة خاصة عند السقوط أو انخلاع الكعب عن الحذاء فجأة. خاصة تمزق أربطة الكاحل Ankle strain إما جزئياً أو كلياً.

الثالثة: العمليات الجراحية لتعديل التشوهات وهي إما محاولات للتغلب على المشاكل الناجمة من طول ارتدائها أو إجراء عمليات التعديل الجراحية لتسهيل مواصلة ارتدائها، وهما من الأمور التي يجب النظر إليها بعناية لأن فيهما مخاطر بحد ذاتهما. فمنها تقصير الأصابع الطويلة، أو إعطاء حقن الكولاجين لباطن مشط القدم، أو تعديل تشوهات الأصابع والأوتار في القدم. 

الاهتمام بارتداء الحذاء الصحي أمر يهم كلا الجنسين وإن كانت النساء يتأثرن بشكل أكبر، والأساس هو ارتداء ما كان مريحاً للقدم والساق والظهر في الوقوف والحركة وبعد الخلع. وهذه النصيحة تتأكد حين اختيار نوع الحذاء الذي ترتديه المرأة لفترة طويلة وبشكل يومي كما في العمل. 



تأثير الأحذية على أمراض القدم... أمراض القدم الناجمة عن ارتداء أحذية غير مناسبة هي مشكلة شائعة، كما أن معالجتها أمر مُكلف اقتصادياً، ففي دولة كالولايات المتحدة تشير الدراسات إلى أن حوالي 44 مليون شخص يعانون بشكل أو آخر من احدى المشاكل الصحية في القدم نتيجة مجرد ارتداء ما هو غير صحي وسليم من الأحذية، ناهيك عن الحالات الأخرى الناجمة عن الإصابات أو غيرها من الأسباب. كما وأن الكلفة السنوية فقط للعمليات الجراحية التي تُجرى لمعالجة فقط مشاكل القدم الناتجة عن ارتداء الأحذية غير المناسبة هو حوالي 2 بليون دولار، وإذا ما أضفنا الخسائر نتيجة التغيب عن العمل أثناء وبعد عمليات القدم هذه فإن الكلفة تصل إلى 3.5 مليار دولار. هذا وعلى وجه التحديد تقول إحصائيات المجمع الأميركي لأطباء عظام القدم والكاحل بأن 9 من بين كل 10 نساء يرتدين أحذية صغيرة مقارنة بحاجتهن، وأن 8 من بين كل 10 نساء تُؤلمهن أقدامهن بسبب الحذاء الذي يرتدين، وأن 7 من بين كل 10 نساء قد ظهرت لديهن احد التشوهات بدرجات مختلفة كأثر لسوء اختيار الحذاء على القدم، وأن 9 من بين كل 10 تشوهات في أقدام النساء هي بسبب الحذاء، وأن النساء بشكل عام عرضة بنسبة تسعة أضعاف أن تصيبهن إحدى المشاكل من نوع الحذاء مقارنة بالرجال. رابـــط المقـــال

قلت: وأما الرابعة فلم أجدها، وأما الفوائد فقد حاولت جاهداً أن أجد بين السطور فائدة تذكر فلم أجد، فأرجو المعذرة وآمل أن يكون في ذكر الأضرار فائدة كبيرة، والله يرعاكم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو هالحكي هاد 
> معناها كل اللي يبسلو كعب عالي عندهم انفصام شخصية 
> وهاد يعني كل نساء الدنيا 
> مش مقنعة ب 90% من الحكي 
> 
> مشكور ابو عودة


قرأتها باكثر من مكان و من عدة مصادر 

الكعب العالي بسبب جنووووووووووووووووون 

جنوووووووووووووووووووون 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_انا ما بحب اشوفه عالبنت

بس بنات البلد لازم يلبسوه

لأنه ما في طول


مشكور عالخبر
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

شكرا أبو عوده ... أنا ما بحبه بالجامعه ... حلو الوحده تلبسه بس بالمناسبات ... وهيك ما بتنجن إن شاء الله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

الكعب العالي مش عملي..وهذا سبب كافي لعدم ارتدائه...بكفي نلبسه بالمناسبات..
وبعدين الموضه هلأ احذيه الباليه بشتى انواعها...البسوا على الموضه يا صبايا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ا



			
				لكعب العالي مش عملي..وهذا سبب كافي لعدم ارتدائه...بكفي نلبسه بالمناسبات.. 
وبعدين الموضه هلأ احذيه الباليه بشتى انواعها...البسوا على الموضه يا صبايا
			
		

_


 اسمعوا نصائح توليبه يا صبايا :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_البسوا سيفتي .. حلو كمان_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_



البسوا سيفتي .. حلو كمان 


_


 ولا تنسوا نصائح ابو الغساسين :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> _البسوا سيفتي .. حلو كمان_


او زنوبة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ونصائح الرفيق في محلها.. لا تنسوا :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله العالم دايما منشغل فينا وبشو نلبش وكيف نوكل وشو نحط وشو نقرا نيالنا يا صبايا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_



والله العالم دايما منشغل فينا وبشو نلبش وكيف نوكل وشو نحط وشو نقرا نيالنا يا صبايا 


_


 :Db465236ff:  بلكي كمان فتحوا تخصص بالجامعات ( ندرس تخصص صبايا) :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
> _انا ما بحب اشوفه عالبنت
> 
> بس بنات البلد لازم يلبسوه
> 
> لأنه ما في طول
> 
> 
> ...



مالك معصبه يا توتو ما هو نحنا  مش بحاجته
الحمد لله

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_مالك معصبه يا توتو ما هو نحنا مش بحاجته
الحمد لله
_


 هلا كل هالضحكات الي بردي وشايفتيني معصبه ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_البسوا سيفتي .. حلو كمان_ 


 المطراش احلى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

يا بي ما اخف دمكو كلكو 
وانا فكرت محمد لحاله .... لا لسه محمد اهون حكى انه قرأ وسكت 
انا الباقي 
يختيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي على خفة الدم  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## دليلة

جنون :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------

